# Fisch-Bratwürste



## Knurrhahn (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

da meine Schwiegereltern aus Gesundheitsgründen kein Fleisch essen, kam ich auf folgende Idee.
Das herstellen von Fischbratwürstchen.
Ein Fleischwolf mit Wurstaufsatz war vorhanden und die Därme habe ich mir von einem Freund aus Thüringen schicken lassen.
Als erstes habe ich den Fisch ( Seelachs) und die Zwiebeln grob durchgedreht.
Dann habe ich die Masse mit den Gewürzen durchgeknetet.
Jetzt kam eine feinere Scheibe in den Wolf und der Wurstaufsatz wurde montiert und der Darm aufgezogen.
Dann ging alles fast wie von alleine.
Ich denke für das erste mal können sich die Würste sehen lassen.
Natürlich gab es auch gleich eine Kostprobe.
Uns hat es alle geschmeckt.
Nun bin ich schon wieder am überlegen, welche Geschmacksrichtungen und Kräuter ich da noch reinzaubern kann.
Hier ein paar Bilder.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## daci7 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

super idee und sieht auch sehr lecker aus =)
leider hab ich kein fleischwolf ...


----------



## Domi-2 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Huhu,
sieht ja mal echt legger aus....wo muss ich hin zum probieren?:q
Also ich würde dir mal vorschlagen im Netz was über Rezepte von Fischfrikadellen zu suchen. Da kannst dir mal nen wenig abschauen was die für Kräuter mit rein tun. Ich würde dann mal deine Würstchen da mit probieren. Versuch es einfach mal.

Gruß Domi


----------



## hans albers (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

hey..

gute idee ,
sehen doch gut aus..

ich würde es mal mit ner mediterranen mischung probieren:
-thymian , majoran
-knoblauch, pfeffer

dazu ne leicht scharfe tomatensosse u zb. zucchini-reis

greetz
lars


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Hallo Knurri, wie hast Du das mit der Bindung hinbekommen? Gruß Shorty


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Knurri, wie hast Du das mit der Bindung hinbekommen? Gruß Shorty




das habe ich mal beim Schlachten gesehen.
Mit beide Hände den Schlauch gegriffen und dann in eine Richtung drehend geschleudert. der Abstand der Hände gibt die Länge der Bratwürste vor.
Danach kann man sie auseinander schneiden.


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Sorry Knurri, ich habe mich da ein bißchen falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte die Bindung der Fischmasse nach dem Braten oder Grillen. Hast Du Eier, Speck, Eis oder sonstige Hilfsmittel in die Farce getan oder war nach dem Braten alles fest. Wenn alles fest war wie sah dann das Schnittbild der Fischfüllung aus. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich schon seit einiger Zeit für meinen Partyservice in diesem Bereich mehrere Versuch mit teilweise guten und auch erschreckenden Ergebnissen praktiziert habe. Unseren besten Erfolg hatten wir mit einer Hummerbratwurst, wo wir bei der Bindung mit Speck und aufgeschlagenem Eiweiß nachgeholfen haben. Diese Masse haben wir in einem Tischcutter hergestellt und nach dem Cuttern frische Kräuter zugefügt. Gab ein richtig gutes Schnittbild und der Geschmack war spitze. Selbstverständlich wurde die Masse mit Fischfilet gestreckt. Leider kann ich hier im Board nicht das genaue Rezept einstellen, denn die Konkurenz klaut auch mit den Augen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

auf knappe drei Kilo Fisch habe ich 300gr Hackepeter und zwei Eier zugefügt.
Schnittbild war wie bei einer normalen groben Bratwurst.
Von 10 Würste ist eine beim Braten geplatzt.
Ich habe sie etwas zu fest gestopft.
Dadurch war das portionsweise Eindrehen etwas schwer.
Ich habe gestaunt was solch Därme aushalten.


----------



## Bigone (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Gute Idee, werde im Sommer mal versuchen eine Fischwurst zu räuchern. In Hamburg gibt es sogar Fisch-Döner zu kaufen, hab ich aber noch nie probiert, weil ich Döner boykottiere. gruß


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Hi Knurrhahn,
was sagen die Mägen Deiner Schwiegereltern, wenn bei einer Fleischunverträglichkeit 10% Hackepeter in den Würsten versteckt ist?
Oder ist es eher ein freiwilliger Verzicht auf Fleisch, dann kann man Toleranzgrenzen festlegen. Ich hoffe, es ist kein religiöser Verzicht und Du mischst heimlich unter - das wäre nicht in Ordnung. (Hackepeter ist aus Schwein gemacht)
Gruß aus der Bratwursthochburg
Schwefi


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Wenn ein Dach über dem Eßtisch ist, sieht Allah das nicht:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## zanderohli (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Allah sieht alles


----------



## Perca84 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Hi,

Habe gerade mit begeisterung den Fisch-Bratwurst beitrag gelesen,und mir sind spontan einige gewürze in den sinn gekommen:

-Bärlauch
-Lemongrass
-ein wenig Chilli

Näturlich alles mit der Grundmasse vermengen.



Gruss Pascal


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

mhem ... sieht ja lecker aus !!! #6
müßte man glatt mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hi Knurrhahn,
> was sagen die Mägen Deiner Schwiegereltern, wenn bei einer Fleischunverträglichkeit 10% Hackepeter in den Würsten versteckt ist?
> Oder ist es eher ein freiwilliger Verzicht auf Fleisch, dann kann man Toleranzgrenzen festlegen. Ich hoffe, es ist kein religiöser Verzicht und Du mischst heimlich unter - das wäre nicht in Ordnung. (Hackepeter ist aus Schwein gemacht)
> Gruß aus der Bratwursthochburg
> Schwefi



ne ne die verzichten freiwillig auf Fleisch!
Sie behaupten es geht ihnen ohne Fleisch besser.
Na ja jedem das seine.
Und sie wussten was sie von mir bekommen haben!


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Nicht, dass jetzt einer auf die Idee kommt, man könne auf diese Weise den norwegischen Zoll bei der Ausfuhr von mehr als 15KG Fisch übertölpeln...#d|uhoh:|rolleyes:m

Aber Deine Rezeptidee hat was, das schreit nach Nachahmung#6


----------



## sunny (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Knurri, da hast du dir aber was feines ausgedacht #6. Die sehen ja oberlegger aus.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

nehme 15stück mit chilli und 15 mit käse!!!#6


----------



## Luzifer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Ich kann euch sagen dass ihr hier auf den Bildern rumsabbern könnt |bla: wie ihr wollt  aber werdet immer noch nicht wissen wie lecker sie ist.

Die Fischbratwurst schmeckt denn ich hatte die Ehre eine zum kosten zubekommen. Das ist der Vorteil wenn man ein Knurri als Nachbar hat. #g


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Na das sieht ja mal richtig lecker aus (Wasser im Mund zusammen lauf...) 

Ich habe schon seit längerem vor aus Weissfischen mal Fischwurst zu machen, ich wusste bisher nur nie wie ich den durchgedrehten Fisch in die Därme kriegen soll.

Weiss einer wo ich so einen Wurstaufsatz her bekomme?


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

ich habe vorher lange nach einem Wurstaufsatz für meinen alten Fleischwolf gesucht.
Habe mich dann entschieden einen neuen Fleischwolf mit allem drum und dran bei Möbel Höffner zu kaufen.


----------



## shorty 38 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Hallo, Wurstaufsätze oder Wursttüllen bekommt Ihr im Fleischereibedarfsgroßhandel. An jedem Schlachthof findet Ihr meistens so ein Geschäft. In Hannover wird auf dem Schlachthof in der Stadt nicht mehr geschlachtet, aber man findet hier noch 3 dieser Geschäfte. Dort bekommt man alle Größen und ferner bekommt man dort auch die Därme. Gewürzmischungen und scharfe Messer gibt es dort auch. Die Preise sind auch sehr gut. In der Hannoverschen Gewürzmühle kann jederman einkaufen und es wird nicht nach einer Steuernummer oder nach einem Großmarktausweiß gefragt. Die Metro. C+C oder Mios haben leider nur ein begrenztes Angebot, aber Euer Schlachter Eures Vertrauens wird Euch bestimmt seine Bezugsquelle nennen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Hallo, 

eine weitere Anleitung findet Ihr unter:

http://www.naffen.de/forum/printthread.php?t=6373&pp=15

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob man registriert sein muß |kopfkrat um die Inhalte zu sehen. 
Es handelt sich um den Beitrag von Tuempelteddy, 05.06.2005 19:59

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Traveangler (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Sorry Knurri, ich habe mich da ein bißchen falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte die Bindung der Fischmasse nach dem Braten oder Grillen. Shorty



zur Bindung kannst Du Weissbrot (zB toastbrot ohne Rinde und Kalbsnierenfett nehmen ) Damit Dir die Farce im Cutter nicht abhaut muss sie unbeding gekühlt werden .Am besten die Fischfilets vorher leicht anfrosten oder ebend Eis mit rein in deinen Cutter .

Verfeiner die Farce mit Süsser Sahne , Majoran , pettersilie , salz , pfeffer , ( wers mag Knobi )

Bei der verfeinerung der Farce einfach mal der Fantasie freien Lauf lassen , kannst zB auch Lachs in kleine Würfel schneiden und unter die Farce heben 

Die Würste müssen unbedingt gebrüht werden  !!!
Am besten Fischfond auf 75-80 C erhitzen und 5-10 min abbrühen ( es kann auch eine gemüsebrühe genommen werden)
Nach dem brühen die Würste in Eiswasser schmeissen 

UND DANN BEIM GRILLEN KEINEN SENF UND KETCHUP AUF DEN TISCH STELLEN :q


----------



## Rosi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Bratwürste*

Moin, davon könnte ich gleich ein paar in die Pfanne legen, super Idee!


----------

